# Tell the truth!



## tommyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Tell the truth.....how many of you have gone to a reptile show, bought something you didn't plan on ( or wasn't supposed to ) and lied to your husband,wife or parents about how much it cost or why you just HAD to have it? 
What did you get and what was your story? I'm looking for some good ideas!:-/


----------



## Grendel (Apr 1, 2012)

Caiman lizard, it's been a month and my wife still does not know


----------



## Dana C (Apr 1, 2012)

1. I adopted the poor thing. I had to pay a small re-homing fee to save him.

2. He chose me.

3. The current owner was desperate to get rid of him. What else could I do?

4. I have decided to begin a Tegu research project hoping to add to the breadth of knowledge about them and sell the paper I write to academia.
Of course I have to have a subject to study.

5. I was afraid that he would be "put down" if I didn't take him. You should be proud of me.

6. He and his kind are facing extinction. Hopefully I can propagate the species and restore the wild population.

7. Honey, I got you a surprise. I know you get lonely when I am not around so I bought you a friend that doesn't bark.

The fine print: All of the above assumes a certain level of gullibility on the part of your wife, mother, girl friend etc. It also assumes that they don't know anything about the critter you just brought home.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 1, 2012)

Man I told so many lies to get pets hehehe(mostly to my mom when staying with her) like ny red tegu I paid "$20" for, the kingsnake I found in the park, the iguana that was never in my bedroom lol the list goes on


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 1, 2012)

Nah, my parents are pretty chill with it and my mom's very into animals and totally supportive.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha! Brings back some good memories! I think I have used every one except Danas #6. that one is absolutely classic! "Propagate the species"......can't believe I never thought of that one. 
And Reptastics $20 red tegus....I think I've owned a few of those back in the day!


----------



## chelvis (Apr 1, 2012)

I have used "it was a bargin before." Truth being when I was really into reptiles I had so many my mom didn't know what I did and didn't have. So my normal response was "oh those, I've had them for ever, remember that trade I did."


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 1, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Caiman lizard, it's been a month and my wife still does not know



Ha! Good luck with that. 


TegusRawsome80 said:


> Nah, my parents are pretty chill with it and my mom's very into animals and totally supportive.



That's great for you. I hope you take good care of her on Mothers Day!


----------



## grimz (Apr 1, 2012)

HAHA i thnk i liked chelvis's the most. For me when i was younger my mom never went into my room so she never knew what i had she just knew i had reptiles and she did not want to touch them dont know about your guys mom but mine is scared of reptiles the only reason she put up with them being in the house was for me.


----------



## Compnerd7 (Apr 1, 2012)

That's the reason I am single... lol


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

Compnerd7 said:


> That's the reason I am single... lol



because you told too many stories, or so you dont have to tell any? Either way, consider yourself lucky!


----------



## Quartzyellowjacket (Apr 2, 2012)

In order to do most constructive things at my dwelling I never talk to my mother about such things like reptiles. She doesn't even approve of the tadpole i'm raising, let alone a Colombian. Many of times I've fibbed so my father wouldn't receive an earful from my mom. "Are you sure that's what your tegot lizard needs?" but the smaller the amount of details I tell her the better. My dad doesn't have a problem with my plans to keep a Tegu, but I guess since my mom doesn't understand what Tegus are she isn't too warm the idea of it. I'll have to give her time.


----------



## chelvis (Apr 2, 2012)

I should mention that my mom is super supportive of my hobby. When i moved into a dorm she took care of 30 leos that I just counldn't part with. When I moved to Arkansas for a job and couldn't take the reptile she looked after Bosco for 6 7 months, even bought his food when my back stock ran out. Now she is letting them crash in my old room while I slowly try to find a new place to live that can support the electricity needed for my pets. Its been a few months now... and a few escapes and yet she does not mind them being there. So I can't really complain. My ex on the other hand hated the reptiles like no other, lol.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Apr 2, 2012)

I was allergic to dogs as a kid and my dad is super-allergic to cats, so reptiles were the only pets I could have. Until I was 13 and we finally got a dog, the only furry pet I had ever owned was a large pink-toed tarantula named Martina. Where most "typical" families grow up with dogs, cats, and hamsters, mine had lizards and snakes. My animals have always been considered family pets and fortunately we have enough money to provide them with proper love and care.


----------



## reptastic (Apr 2, 2012)

My mom didn't mind some of the animals, in fact she likes to brag at work abount the lizards I have lol, , its justif she actually found out what I paid for some of them she might have a heart attack lol, I havnt had to use the it dosnt really exist in my room since I was 15 and was breeding mice and a pair of rats


----------



## HeatherN (Apr 2, 2012)

My mother made me sell my bearded dragon breeders, she said she " suggested" it, but it was a complete command! Lol. When she saw how sad I was about selling them, I saw the opportunity to get back into the game with a tegu! I don't think she realized just how much I loved my repyiles until I left for college.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 2, 2012)

i bought a blood python and a savanna monitor on impulse and theyve been doing great


----------



## Venom6547 (Apr 2, 2012)

Lol the first reptile i ever got was a baby alligator in 10th grade and when i asked for a reptile i told her it was gonna be a small water lizard since she hated snakes so eventually a week or so after my birthday while she was at work i got my baby gator and when she came in and saw it she had a fit lol but hey she never asked what kind of water lizard eventually she made me get rid of him promising to get me a tegu since i loved that little guy so much and btw my mother hates reptiles so she changed her mind and I saw a dwarf retic on craigslist that i HAD to get and it was still a "baby" only 3 ft so i convinced her somehow to let me get it and once i got it found out it was actually 6 feet haha after that i managed to get 6 more snakes and kept them secret from her for a couple months including 2 baby tiger retics.. Then one escaped and thats how she knew i had about 6 snakes and i had to give them to my cousin but i managed to get 2 tegus that wont ever leave my home again since they are like my puppies, Plus if they go I go


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

chelvis said:


> I have used "it was a bargin before." Truth being when I was really into reptiles I had so many my mom didn't know what I did and didn't have. So my normal response was "oh those, I've had them for ever, remember that trade I did."



Lol. I used that one yesterday with my wife! "honestly honey.....I've had that 2ft red tegu for the longest time"


----------



## chelvis (Apr 2, 2012)

It use to work all the time. Now the UPS guy rats me out, lol.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

chelvis said:


> It use to work all the time. Now the UPS guy rats me out, lol.



Hahaha! That's why I ship to my buddy's house or work!


----------



## Compnerd7 (Apr 2, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> Compnerd7 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the reason I am single... lol
> ...



Hmm I would have to say both to that lol! 

I don't expect a girl to like my herps and inverts, I would settle for a good tolerance, and understanding that they are part of my life, always have been, and always will be. I usually go from a chill guy to a freak after I am asked " What are your Hobbies? " ... "ohh you know... I enjoy hiking, the outdoors, video games, photography, basketball, (this is where everything goes wrong) sci-fi, I really love animals and I have quite a few pets" ... "I love animals too! What kind do you have?" ... "2 dogs........ 4 large Lizards, 2 scorpions, 8 poison frogs, 10 Taranchulas, 2 teripins, you know stuff like that..." End of Line. 

But being single and having this hobby is awesome. I get whatever I can take care of, I can jump up and go on a herping trip with my friends anytime, and I only ever hear how awesome Reptiles, Amphibians, and Invertebrates are.






tommyboy said:


> Tell the truth.....how many of you have gone to a reptile show, bought something you didn't plan on ( or wasn't supposed to ) and lied to your husband,wife or parents about how much it cost or why you just HAD to have it?
> What did you get and what was your story? I'm looking for some good ideas!:-/



If your looking on a good idea on what to do tommyboy... Gently and tactfully fess up, and tell the truth. Because they will find out someday. UNLESS it is something small you can keep hidden in your dresser. Your secret is safe with us


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 2, 2012)

^^ Lol...I did fess up! Maybe not so gently and tactfully though. I just said screw it and walked in with the rubbermaid container. To my surprise I didn't even get the normal dirty smirk Ive become so fond of!


----------



## Dana C (Apr 2, 2012)

Ya gotta love the smirk! LOL


----------



## Riplee (Apr 3, 2012)

"I bought them because I want to breed them to sell babies then buy your gift , honey...."


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 4, 2012)

Constantly....

I used to sneak little things in the house when I was a little kid. I'd bring home strays and my mom would send them away. When I was old enough to work, I worked at a pet dept. I started a gerbil genetics project, they had to go. Snuck in guinea pigs, too noisy and got caught. The giant oscar and goby freaked her out, they had to go. That was hard because I had those fish for years...drove them to Atlanta and back...wow.

Now I buy things and tell my husband they cost a little less. Or I just don't tell him and he finds them later. The worst one was when I got Chester. I made the arrangement with his previous owner. It was right before Christmas and money was really tight. I went ahead and paid shipping,etc. I made arrangements on my cell phone and was out for the evening, never having told my husband about any of it. The owner calls my house to verify some info or to let us know he had shipped. My husband said, "What shipped?" She said, "You know, the tegu." My husband flipped. My teenage daughter was thinking, "I'm out of here." I think he was more upset that I didn't tell him. I knew he would say No so I was going to beg forgiveness rather than ask permission, so to speak. And it's not so much 'asking' permission, but he lives here, too, so I figure he deserves some respect.

Heather, once I rather centered my whole life around it, I think my mom finally got the idea, too. My entire extended family is deathly afraid of snakes and anything without fur. They think I'm nuts....or adopted. But when we went to family reunion and visits, I was the kid outside playing with dogs and walking through woods.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 5, 2012)

^^ Laura, that cracks me up! You just described my life perfectly.....down to the spouse getting the phone call by accident. You are right though......they do deserve the respect of communication.


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 6, 2012)

I just ordered some bugs that I've wanted. My birthday is coming up so I told him, "Hey! Look what was delivered today!!! Now you don't have to buy me a birthday present!" I think he was OK with it since it was a package of baby T's and a little frog. All pretty cheap to maintain at this point.


----------



## LizardzRock (Apr 6, 2012)

hearing all the stories and tales is great. I had much similar experiences growing up with my mom. I remember my dad and I use to ride bikes to woods, streams, etc trying to locate free food for the 20+ aquariums I had lining our garage perimeter on the inside. Those were good times(he passed about 11 years ago when I was a senior in H.S.) Had speckled kings, rat snakes, box turtles, anoles, all the different kinds of hog-nose, even had a few venomous ones like a cottonmouth, and pygmy rattler. Thanks everyone for sharing their stories, they brought back some good memories that i have not touched on in a while


----------



## larissalurid (Apr 8, 2012)

Compnerd7 said:


> tommyboy said:
> 
> 
> > Compnerd7 said:
> ...




Hey, not all girls don't like herps! There's definitely girls on this website for one lol, plus it's funny how I am the girl in my relationship and my bf is the one that doesn't like a lot of pets or things like my scorpion. Just look at my pet list though lol. I don't understand why more people don't like reptiles or other animals though. They are better friends than most people in my opinion lol. Plus they are so beautiful, especially reptiles. 


All these stories are great lol, very interesting and entertaining to read. Back when I lived with my parents they kept saying no more pets and somehow I always convinced them for one more thing lol. First it was no more pets, but they let my sister get guinea pigs, so I just had to have a Kinkajou of course (which I wanted for a while before) and then when I came across another Dumbo Rat after already having 2 rats, including 1 dumbo I convinced her because of how hard they are to come across around here at least. Then it would be one more thing like okay fine finches are small so I was able to buy those too. I've ended up with a whole zoo of animals at this point! Sadly the one type of animal they wouldn't let me have while living with them were reptiles, so I started buying them when I moved out. Now with my boyfriend it's turning into the same thing of just 1 more pet lol. I'm still waiting for my Tegu to hatch and was looking at getting a rhacodactylus leachianus since I've been wanting a medium sized arboreal lizard for some time too lol. Hopefully I can convince him with one's cuteness at the NY expo coming up if I come across one. ;]


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 8, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> I just ordered some bugs that I've wanted. My birthday is coming up so I told him, "Hey! Look what was delivered today!!! Now you don't have to buy me a birthday present!" I think he was OK with it since it was a package of baby T's and a little frog. All pretty cheap to maintain at this point.



So.....what you are saying is that i should order first and communicate later? Lol.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm heading to a great little reptile store today to pick up some feeders.
I will not bring home a new animal!
I will not bring home a new animal!
I will not bring home a new animal!
I will not bring home a new animal!

Let's see if that works.


----------

